# What employment opportunities?



## jessie1 (Feb 12, 2014)

I brought my partner back to australia from UK on a PMV and he is now ready to apply for PR. He is a lawyer and since our arrival last april has applied for over 600 paralegal jobs whilst he is waiting to fulfil australian qualification requirements however has not been offered a single interview (we are in sydney). He has become so depressed that we have even discussed breaking up so that he can go back to UK to get a job as it is seriously affecting his self worth. However much I love him I cannot return to UK as I have my 2 children living here and it was soooo hard being away from them for 3 years whilst awaiting the PMV.
I am disgusted with my country that no-one can see the worth of employing a solicitor as a paralegal, it's a no brainer for an employer who will get more bang for his buck but I am despairing of this situation. Anyone else out there in a similar position, I desperately need some support here.


----------



## cvsaviour (Mar 26, 2014)

According to some sources, 80% of jobs in Australian are NOT advertised. If he's not already on LinkedIn and using it to create a virtual network in Australia, it would a good idea to get on to it now. It's a key source for professional services jobs here. A resume written for the Australian market will also help. Applicant tracking systems are in use by a lot of large companies and can screen out perfectly acceptable candidates because of minor errors or omissions. Resumes must be specific to each role and key word rich to match the job advertisement. Could also get some pro bono work experience in a community legal centre and make appropriate contacts that way too. Its hard work, but keep at it.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

Really !? How on earth if the employer need a staff and do not want to let people know or engage in a seach. Or they just want to be selective in their search for the 'right candidate' again the right 'culture' fit bullshit. 
Or you are bullshit about there are many jobs around and continue to provoke mass migration to attract in flow of money to Australia. 

Come on. Face the fact, jobs are very very rare now. If many said they know a lot of jobs that they can switch to. Let them switch to self employ.


----------



## crazyelron (Mar 31, 2014)

There have been very few jobs in many professional areas for many years. In this case there is a severe oversupply of law graduates. Even 20 years ago I remember hearing stats that only 1 in 2 law grads were working in Law. And since then there has been a huge increase.

I also see many occupations on the SOL list that I know for a fact there are no jobs in. One of them is Electronics Engineering which is also (suspiciously) listed under several headings ie Telecomm engineering which is attracting many applications. There are no jobs in these areas. There hasn't been since the 80's. The australian tech industry is almost non existent. Its laughable, but it is worth remembering that conservative groups like the Chamber of Commerce will 'never' suggest there is an oversupply of any profession. Their main interest is in keeping wage levels low for employers and nothing does that like an oversupply. And we have a conservative government at present so you do the math.

In this case I would suggest joining the defence force as an officer? Usually the period of service would be quite short. I have considered this myself as a higher degree holder in engineering I can't get a job in Australia either and have worked overseas for the last 10 years. I should be pissed off that the immigration levels have been so high but I just feel sorry for all the people who have ended up getting financially wiped out with no career prospects. Good luck to you all.


----------

